# quitamiedos, guardarraíles



## SNL

Em espanhol denomina-se "quitamiedos" ou "guardaraíl" às barreiras metálicas que se colocam nas estradas para que os carros nao saiam das faixas e que sao muito perigosas para os motaqueiros.

Como é que se diz em português?

Muito obrigada


----------



## olivinha

Oi.
Aqui encontrei guarda-rail:
http://www.detran.rs.gov.br/clipping/20060819/13.htm 
E aqui, guarda rail:
http://www.pmscs.rs.gov.br/index.php?acao=noticias&noticias_id=722 
 
O


----------



## Lusitania

SNL,

Em portugal dizemos _rails _da estrada e os _motards _portugueses têm estado envolvidos em campanhas de prevenção ao nível local e nacional. É um grande perigo e em muitas estradas encontram-se protegidos por pneus ou esferovite.


----------



## SNL

Como é que se diz em bom português o sistema de protecçao que se colocam nas bermas das estradas para impedir o despiste dos carros, especialmente em curvas ou com elevadas rebouças. Acrescento a imagem do que em espanhol chamam "quitamiedos" ou "guardarraíles"


----------



## MOC

Não faço a menor ideia como isso se escreve mas eu chamo-lhe "railes" e nunca outro nome.


----------



## Vanda

Lembra-se que você mesma já fez esta pergunta? Veja acima.


----------



## jazyk

Aqui diz que é defensa, que eu nunca ouvi. Para lhe dizer a verdade, não sei como chamar aquilo. Lembro-me de o ter ouvido uma vez somente a um amigo meu, que disse guardrail , nada português, portanto.


----------



## Mangato

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mureta

Na wikipedia aparece *rail de proteção* ou *mureta*. Infelizmente em seu lugar é utilizada às vezes a expressão inglesa _guard rail_.
Algumas são conhecidas en espanhol por *biondas,* acho que pela forma(duas ondas). Mas penso que em português bionda não da certo
Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## jazyk

Mureta é uma ótima opção. Essa palavra ouve-se muito. Mas tem de estar claro no contexto a que mureta se refere, porque senão o seu leitor poderia pensar num muro baixo.


----------



## Tomby

> Algumas são conhecidas en espanhol por *biondas,* acho que pela forma(duas ondas). Mas penso que em português bionda não da certo.



Mangato: en portugués no se si es correcto "bionda", pero en español parece ser que es la palabra que usa la DGT para denominar estas protecciones aunque popularmente se conozcan como _quitamiedos_ o _guardarailes_.
TT.


----------



## jazyk

Se houvesse a necessidade, não haveria problema nenhum em usar bionda em português porque se acomoda à nossa fonética e à nossa morfologia.


----------



## Benvindo

jazyk said:


> Se houvesse a necessidade, não haveria problema nenhum em usar bionda em português porque se acomoda à nossa fonética e à nossa morfologia.


 

- - - -
Acho que não daria certo usar _bionda_, pelo menos nos estados do sul do Brasil, onde a imigração italiana foi forte e uma parte da população ainda percebe as reverberações da língua nativa dos seus ancestrais. É que _bionda_ em italiano é loira, e não ficaria bem dizer que as loiras ficam na beirada das estradas para segurar os carros e impedir que caiam nas ribanceiras.
BV


----------



## jazyk

Eu também falo italiano e não vejo mal nenhum em usar _bionda_. Isso afinal se chama polissemia. Mas reitero: " 		Se houvesse a necessidade".


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Mangato: en portugués no se si es correcto "bionda", pero en español parece ser que es la palabra que usa la DGT para denominar estas protecciones aunque popularmente se conozcan como _quitamiedos_ o _guardarailes_.
> TT.


Ola Tomba,  mi comentario era porque en São Paulo oí utilizar "bionda" como sinónimo de rubia explosiva,  o algo así. Creo que es una palabra que tomaron prestada del italiano, pero utilizada con esa sabia intencionalidad que los brasileños introducen en el idioma. No la encontré en ningún diccionario.

Saludos,

MG


----------

